# Fat Smash Diet



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

I JUST heard about this when I watched Celebrity Fit Club the other night.  Dr Ian (on the show) wrote a whole book about this 4 phase diet.  Most people lose 8-10 lbs within the first 9 days (the first phase is all detox and you can barely eat anything so it makes sense, but still).

Has anyone else heard of this, read the book, done the diet?


----------



## Wattage (Aug 19, 2006)

I haven't heard of the diet (I also don't own a TV so perhaps that's why)... but I can tell you that losing 8 - 10lbs in a week is not healthy.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_I haven't heard of the diet (I also don't own a TV so perhaps that's why)... but I can tell you that losing 8 - 10lbs in a week is not healthy._

 
It's because all you are allowed to eat for 9 days is fruit, vegetables, egg whites, oatmeal, beans, water and juice.  Maybe a couple of other things.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 19, 2006)

Regardless of the fact that I almost have a degree, I wouldn't need a degree to tell you that this is absolutely silly.

While i don't recommend it, the choice is ultimately yours.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_Regardless of the fact that I almost have a degree, I wouldn't need a degree to tell you that this is absolutely silly.

While i don't recommend it, the choice is ultimately yours._

 

Haha I think you misunderstood.
I didn't say I was going to do it, I was just curious as to whether anyone else had heard about it, tried it, etc.
And yes, I know you are well trained in the matter of fitness/wellness and I agree with you.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 20, 2006)

Opps - sorry! Haha, I didn't mean to come across as an meanie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sometimes I jump the gun... I just get upset with young women wanting a quick fix and doing more harm than good to their bodies. Sorry, it's such a passion of mine sometimes it's hard to reel myself in!

Hopefully someone can shed some light - have you tried Goolge?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 20, 2006)

when I went on weight watchers a year or two ago I lost about 10 pounds the first week THen it slowed down  Why is that? I heard . i dont know if I believe it thoughl. THat it was just "Water retention
 or something like that


----------



## Wattage (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_when I went on weight watchers a year or two ago I lost about 10 pounds the first week THen it slowed down  Why is that? I heard . i dont know if I believe it thoughl. THat it was just "Water retention
 or something like that_

 
It could be... it really depends on what you had in your diet. Also, I hate to be gross, but sometimes when we start eating better, things "move" through us faster, and we weigh less. Hey, you know that stuff has weight, too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you cut out a lot of refined carbs at that time, I can imagine you could loss a higher amount of weight, strictly because of water retention. 

Also, being women, certain times of the month can contribute and make us think we lost/gained more than we did.






Either way, congrats on the weight lost!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_Opps - sorry! Haha, I didn't mean to come across as an meanie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I jump the gun... I just get upset with young women wanting a quick fix and doing more harm than good to their bodies. Sorry, it's such a passion of mine sometimes it's hard to reel myself in!

Hopefully someone can shed some light - have you tried Goolge?_

 
I actually found a whole group on yahoo about it.
It was pretty in depth.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 22, 2006)

i personally dont bealive in diets 
ive worked at diet places and i see people loose alot of weight but they gain 2 times as much back a year later
beacuse alot of those diets you cant stay on beacuse their soo restrictive.

I think you just have to make the decision for yourself to eat better less processed foods and excersise on a daily basis
then your garenteed to feel better about yourself inside and out.


If diets worked then there wouldnt be soo many of them there would just be one not a new one every summer.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_i personally dont bealive in diets 
ive worked at diet places and i see people loose alot of weight but they gain 2 times as much back a year later
beacuse alot of those diets you cant stay on beacuse their soo restrictive.

I think you just have to make the decision for yourself to eat better less processed foods and excersise on a daily basis
then your garenteed to feel better about yourself inside and out.


If diets worked then there wouldnt be soo many of them there would just be one not a new one every summer._

 

I sort of agree with you.  I have had a vegetarian/vegan diet since I was 12 years old and I find it very easy to follow.
As far as 'crash' diets I agree, I have never tried one because I already restrict what I eat so much I wouldn't be able to eat anything!  Haha!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 25, 2006)

This sounds somewhat like the South Beach Diet.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_This sounds somewhat like the South Beach Diet._

 

Yeah it does...except with South Beach you actually get to eat stuff, haha.


----------

